
U.S. national debt tops $22T for first time in history - paulpauper
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/us-national-debt-tops-22-trillion-for-first-time-in-history/
======
dr-detroit
Drumph promised he would eliminate the nation's debt in eight years

~~~
masonic
All spending bills originate in the House of Representatives.

